# Licence for breeding livefood?



## Madseyden (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering do you need a licence to sell livefood like waxworms, Locusts etc?


----------



## Blue Lizard Reptiles (Jul 9, 2010)

Madseyden said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering do you need a licence to sell livefood like waxworms, Locusts etc?


No. Invertebrates are not considered to be 'pets' and therefore a petshop license is not required. : victory:


----------



## SamRILEY (Feb 21, 2010)

So do you need a licence for Breeding Quail ??:2thumb:


----------



## richard hardwick (Jan 2, 2010)

i keep and breed chickens never heard of needing licence so they should be same as quail


----------

